# When to tell your client GOODBYE



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well after a long time I just had to get rid of a client. The stupidity is now over. The final straw was from an initial secure that we did and placed bids. Below are some of the questions they asked. It was to the point I actually could not even be nice in the replies.
1. Photos are showing the front of the house is missing a 15' section of wall, is this causing any interior damage? *Well let me see, if there is a hole in the building anyone looking at the photos will see that yes it is causing damage.*
2. You stated the damage was out of your scope, please supply a bid to correct if it is causing interior damage? *What part of out of our scope was not clear.*
3. You bid out of the guidelines for the soffit repair, please readjust bid or give detailed justification as to why bid is high. *That is the price we charge.*
4. There is extensive mold in the refridgerator, why did you not clean it? *As stated on the order, we removed food from it and it is beyond being cleaned. As per photos there is black mold inside, we are not cleaning it, it must be disposed of as per the bid.*


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

cant fix stupid


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

LOL. This has to be 5 brothers


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Might be five girls but the way they act now they would of been demanding like: Return to property at your own cost and replace refridgerator you did not clean, repair hole in home since you did not bid to our standards with 24 hrs or you will be back charged. Also inspector found old wet insulation in walls, please remove walls, replace insulation, install new dry wall and paint at your own cost or you will be killed.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> 4. There is extensive mold in the refridgerator, why did you not clean it? *As stated on the order, we removed food from it and it is beyond being cleaned. As per photos there is black mold inside, we are not cleaning it, it must be disposed of as per the bid.*


 My response would have been " There can't be mold in the fridge, it must be EXTENSIVE DISCOLORATION :lol::lol::lol:...and it is beyond being cleaned. As per photos, we are not cleaning it, it must be disposed of as per the bid


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I know 5 Brother had started a new program if your work orders didn`t go into partial ,they would pay like a $30 bonus! Almost never happens they always ask some dumb ass question.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

We just had another company that wanted us to do a 30k job for them. Since we never did work for them I said we need 15% down. " oh we don't do that" well neither do we since we don't know you. Then they tell me to deduct our charge for sales tax that their client doesn't pay sales taxes. Ya good one then who is paying for it. 
Have really had it with these [email protected]&holes.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> We just had another company that wanted us to do a 30k job for them. Since we never did work for them I said we need 15% down. " oh we don't do that" well neither do we since we don't know you. Then they tell me to deduct our charge for sales tax that their client doesn't pay sales taxes. Ya good one then who is paying for it.
> Have really had it with these [email protected]&holes.


Amen Brother!!!I placed a bid for a 40,000 rehab in Rockland county.I told them we need 1/3 down payment.She said oh no we wont do that i said oh no neither do i!I will not pay my guys,pull permits and order 15k worth of material without a check in my hand.SO some women or toolbox in indiana who has never lifted a hammer to tell me there not paying because im missing a mailbox photo!**** that


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I will be telling my clients all goodbye this week. I am headed for greener pastures in a couple of weeks and need the time to get ready.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

My favorite response ever was a HUD chargeback almost 2 years after the work was done. 

Her:"You said in your bid that you would replace the sheathing on the side of the garage, but all you did was put up a bunch of plywood"

US: "That is what sheathing is, you did not approve the bid to reside it"

Her:"oh, we thought that sheathing meant siding, so we aren't going to pay for just plywood"


Worst part about HUD chargebacks that late is that the home is long sold and someone is living in it. So not much you can do but learn your lesson and not do HUD work.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

We recently said goodbye to P&P and no regret. Just saw New "SG HUD" pricing, it's hysterical. I like how they tell contractors, I repeat, contractors and not their employees: You expected to complete per allowable. Hell, yeah, I am going to patch 4 SF of the roof for 8.00 minus discount. I can see bright future ahead of SG and the rest of the P&P industry. We not moving finger for their new prices and we getting out of this crappy industry.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> My favorite response ever was a HUD chargeback almost 2 years after the work was done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the problem. Clients who doesn't understand the work that we do!!!!!!!!!! FFS


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

So I got the call today and I am officially out of the P&P business at the end of this week. Told all my customers to reassign everything. All I doing is completing a couple of things I am in the middle of. 

The interview was easy: 

Boss: "You know what the job pays?"
Me: "Yes."
Boss: "You know what the job is?"
Me: "Yes."
Boss: "When can you get here?"
Me: "I need the rest of this week to finish what I am in the middle of."
Boss: "Call me when you are on your way."
Me: "Will do."


----------

